# Lighting: simple beacon to full strobes. Best bang for the buck?



## yournytech (Feb 11, 2015)

With Amazon, e-Bay, or even the local auto parts store, there are a wealth of uses of the words best and brightest. Sound off about everything from the blinkin' beacon that was $20 (but TOTALLY worth it), to the cadillacs of notification. Don't forget to warn about bad choices, so others can avoid them!
I want simple and cheap (only clearing my own space); but, I also want a noticeable light that I don't have to search my snowbanks for in the dark...
Go!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I just run my hazards. I don't see the sense in spending money on extra lights. 

Also there's a section for this. 
http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=73


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'll post but people will say you get what paid for. They will say you need buy 200-300 once have you never go back . Myself I cant see paying that much for a light that doesn't get used much.
I bought The $50 less 240 led light bar from ebay I only use them for plowing that's it. To me they are bright and my DOT inspector past it 
Some my older light came from parts store. I'm switching them out to LED Them old one I had for 20yrs and didn't pay over $50 for them replace alot bulbs.


----------



## yournytech (Feb 11, 2015)

Mark13;1957742 said:


> I just run my hazards. I don't see the sense in spending money on extra lights.
> 
> Also there's a section for this.
> http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=73


I looked (probably bad tags) prior to creating the thread with little luck... Found myself reading through a lot of posts having nothing to do with what I was seeking. Thanks for the link.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you looking for strobes?
And this is the wrong thread.


----------

